# Meg Missing on Loan Wrexham area



## T_K (27 May 2009)

I know this is a long shot but.....

My pony Megan(or *Meg* ) was loaned to a lady in Wrexham about 8 or 9 years ago,  we found out that not long after they had told the livery owner that we had given the horse to the loanee(rather than loaned) and not long after this the loanee went missing leaving Megan and a large livery bill. When we went to see Megan the livery owner refused to let us even see her unless we paid the substantial bill...even though she eventually accepted we were the real owners(these were the days before passports...). We weren't in a position to pay up, the police wouldn't help and circumstances meant that we left Megan there, knowing she was safe and being looked after. 

I really regret ever having put her on loan in the first place and would love to know what she is doing now. I think the livery yard was called Broughton Hall, near Bryn Teg, Wrexham. I think it's also a Riding School.

She would be around 15 now, the pictures here were taken when she was between 2 and 4. Any info is much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Grey_Eventer (4 June 2009)

have you rung the riding school? just had a quick look on google and it is a riding school so they may have kept her for that if she was suitable!?


----------



## T_K (4 June 2009)

When we spoke to the YO when the Loanee first disappeared she wouldn't even let us see her so I doubt it she would now TBH, just wanted to know she was doing OK.


----------



## Grey_Eventer (4 June 2009)

I think times change, you could always just try, there is no harm in doing that. If she says no, she has not heart.. but atleast you tried. If you rang her and she said yes, then woohoo!! there may be a new YO, things may have changed, but you could always ask 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 i would deffo give them a ring!
Let us know how you get on


----------



## T_K (4 June 2009)

Thanks I'll give it a try.


----------



## Grey_Eventer (4 June 2009)

i just typed the name into google, and it came up with the bebo fan site, so went onto it and there is a girl who posted a post saying i used to go there about 3 years ago, and then listed some horses names, one of which was Meg... i can send her a PM if you want to find out if it was your meg? hope you dont mind me looking.. could be a total coincidence, but worth a try?


----------



## T_K (4 June 2009)

I've had a look at that bebo profile too but there were no pictures of Meg, if you are a member it would be great if you could PM her. Thanks!


----------



## Grey_Eventer (4 June 2009)

just PMed the girl, hopefully she will reply 
	
	
		
		
	


	




deffo give them a ring though!


----------



## T_K (4 June 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Grey_Eventer (5 June 2009)

Check your PMs 
	
	
		
		
	


	












!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patches (5 June 2009)

You can't keep the rest of us in suspense.

Have you found Meg?


----------



## Grey_Eventer (5 June 2009)

well not exactly, but found someone who used to ride her at the riding school. She said she was an awesome jumper and really great to ride... so sounds like shes doing ok, the girl doesnt know if shes still at the riding school as she left there about 3/4 years ago, but the likely hood is she is 
	
	
		
		
	


	




so yes i have preety much found meg, or i know where she was a couple of years ago... and doing very well by the sounds of things!!!


----------



## Patches (6 June 2009)

That's lovely to hear.


----------

